# Maltese on furniture



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello,

I was just curious how many folks here let their Maltese on the couch/bed etc. We haven't had dogs on the furniture in years.

just curious

j


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha I had to laugh when I read this. You just wait! Your Malt will definately be on the furniture. I am a firm believer in doggy steps for couches and beds. They could really hurt themselves if they landed the wrong way after a leap from the couch. Perri doesn't jump on or off my bed, I just pick him up, so I only need it for the couch. So furniture is a given, and many people on here also have their Malts in bed too, but some do not. I couldn't imagine not having Perri sleep with me, but it's a personal choice. There have been a few long threads about the bed topic which you could search for to get opinions on that.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The question is: Does Bonnie let *me* on the furniture? The answer is sometimes.







When I behave.









And, she jumps on and off the couch, but the bed is too high - I carry her. (Picture Cleopatra...)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I've seen a few threads on Maltese sleeping w/them. I'm just wondering if I should buy the stairs now and teach the puppy about the stairs







(and buy something to cover up my leather couches....) before he learns bad jumping habits. My bed is really high, so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> The question is: Does Bonnie let *me* on the furniture? The answer is sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Linda!











Yes Jennifer I think it's a great idea to go ahead and get the steps so you can teach Atticus to use them from the start.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree about getting the steps - get him used to using them right away. Better on his little legs/knees/patellas.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Off to ebay I go! Thanks









1 week from today, I'll have Atticus! yeah. there is some craziness involved w/that and the retired maltese - that's for another posting one day.

j


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh just wanted to add that I know Bed Bath and Beyond carries them for $30, and I think Walmart has them too, depending on what kind you want and if you don't want to pay shipping ect. Happy shopping!


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

If you have leather couches, I would suggest putting a blanket down on it. I have leather and Chester always gets in one spot on the couch and tries to dig. Lol, its hilarious, he will dig forever. So in order to save the leather I went and bought a fleece blanket and put it on that spot..now when he digs the blanket just gets bunched up under him and he get frustrated and stops


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I highly recommend getting pet stairs...It's very hard on their little legs to jump on and off furniture and can cause problems later in life. We have stairs for our furniture and our bed








Linens n things has pet stairs for $19.99


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a friend make me steps (to fit my bed) and I painted them and put stair treds on them. - now they match my room. You will definitely need steps for your bed. My kidz can jump onto the leather sofas - I haven't covered them....they seem to be holding up just fine.







If Atticus is very small, you might want to have them for the sofa too (my dogs are 5 lbs, 5lbs and 7lbs) only the 7lb dog can't jump onto the sofa







He'd rather be lifted anyway. 

Our dogs run our home....and that's the way they like it.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Both my bed and my couch are way too high for her to just jump on, so she comes on when I let her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy jumps up on the sofa and bed. She has since a young age so steps will do her no good.

I've contemplated getting them for Cosy but I'm not sure she would use them either as she prefers

the elevator method. That is........backing up to the sofa so I can reach down and pick her up. 

When she wants down she puts a paw on my face. Ha! She's a spoiled little thing and set in her ways.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> she prefers
> 
> the elevator method. That is........backing up to the sofa so I can reach down and pick her up.[/B]


Brit - lmao over the elevator!!














Now THAT is one 'spoiled' Maltese if I ever heard of one.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My dogs are allowed on every piece of furniture in my house - hey , they're family . Unfortunately my Lhasa likes to SPRAWL so sometimes I feel a trifle squished ( but as long as he's comfy I'm good) . Sarah


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine are allowed on Sofa, chairs, Bed. Tables are out.

Moppy can jump on anything. He even hops into the car, with a little help (butt scooping action helps)

Cotton can't jump on anything. She gets a lift for Sofa and Bed.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

When I rescued Nikko 2.5 yrs ago (he's 9 yrs now), my plan was no dog in my bedroom... I didn't know him well yet and feared he'd pee or chew on things in my room, where my most personal things are. Of course I realized I spend so much time in the bedroom that it wouldn't work as he'd sit outside the door and cry forever. Then it was no dog on the bed. The first night, he cried every time I didn't have an arm hanging over the side so he could see that I hadn't left him. I let him on the bed the 2nd night just to see and it's been working for us ever since.

I have never had an issue with him scratching, marking, chewing, etc and I've found that I no longer miss having a boyfriend to cuddle with since I have him


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> My dogs are allowed on every piece of furniture in my house - hey , they're family . Unfortunately my Lhasa likes to SPRAWL so sometimes I feel a trifle squished ( but as long as he's comfy I'm good) . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is such a great photo!!
j


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella sleeps in my bed with me and she is the best study partner, thesis writing assistant a girl could have. She likes to be lazy, so she doesn't get upset with me working so much, and I swear I sleep better post Bella than I ever did in my pre-Bella days. Before I brought her home I had this silly idea about her sleeping in her own bed and i thought she would be safer that way. Yeah, that lasted maybe fifteen minutes and she's been in my bed since. I have foam stairs for her, I don't want her hurting herself. They've worked really well, I have them for the couch too. I was very glad when I found out she would need patella surgery that she was already accustomed to her stairs for getting off the bed, another plus is she can use the stairs to get to her pee pad and I don't even have to wake up (although I usually do anyway, light sleeper).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie stopped using the steps up to the couch a long time ago. She still uses them to get up into my bed, but won't use them to get down. She leaps. I wish she wouldn't, but I don't know what to do about it. My parents' bed is about the same height as mine and she jumps up and down from there when I'm in there. 

Josie says: I like to fly sometimes, when I don't think about it too much.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> When I rescued Nikko 2.5 yrs ago (he's 9 yrs now), my plan was no dog in my bedroom... I didn't know him well yet and feared he'd pee or chew on things in my room, where my most personal things are. Of course I realized I spend so much time in the bedroom that it wouldn't work as he'd sit outside the door and cry forever. Then it was no dog on the bed. The first night, he cried every time I didn't have an arm hanging over the side so he could see that I hadn't left him. I let him on the bed the 2nd night just to see and it's been working for us ever since.
> 
> I have never had an issue with him scratching, marking, chewing, etc and I've found that I no longer miss having a boyfriend to cuddle with since I have him
> 
> ...



This is where I should tell you all that I purchased my first king size bed for my me, my husband and our miniature schnauzer (later a cocker joined the crowd on the bed). So, I'm not opposed to having dogs sleep w/me. We just haven't had one in the bed w/us for several years - due to the Libby getting older and being unable to get up or down by herself and her total disdain from being picked up by anyone other than me. 

I have friends who have 2 black labs sleeping w/them!! I can't imagine.

I will purchase steps for the couch and a ramp for the bed (the ramp will be a good agility training device!). This way the pup can choose to sleep w/us or in his kennel or dog bed when he has mastered potty training.

j


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My dogs are allowed everywhere but the table. 

They can't jump on or off the sofa or bed and I like it that way! I can keep Caddy contained and not ruining her coat if she's hangin with me on the bed. They know it's too high to jump down so they don't even try!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Off to ebay I go! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walgreens had them for 10.00.

I paid 30.00 for the 1st ones for the family room leather couch (no need for a cover YET)
I got another set (10.00) for her room leather couch (no scratches or holes YET)
The bed is to high she just jumps on my leg when she wants up.

It took 15 minutes to train her to go up and down. She now flies up & down on them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Guilty!! Benny has been allowed on furniture since day 1. He was in bed with us before he turned 6 months old. The way i see it...he is a small breed...he doesn't shed or take up much room. I don't think I would allow a large dog on my furniture. But heck, who knows...i've only had maltese. 

Personally, i don't think there is anything better than snuggling in bed next to a little dog!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They are allowed every where!









Wilson doesn't need the pet stairs to get onto the sofa, but now that we have them for Molly he uses them most of the time. One good thing about Malts is they don't shed on everything! If it's rainey outside I try to catch them at the back door and clean their feet, and will cover the sofa cushions with a fleece blanket to protect it from wet paws. 

Wilson sleeps in our bed --we have an ottoman at the end of our bed so he can jump and down as he pleases. 

Our little one, Molly, is too small for the bed so she sleeps in a crate on a bedside table. She also can't jump up on the sofa so we have little pet stairs so she can get up and down when she wants.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

hehehe My dogs don't know they can jump up on things. They have always had thier own furniture so mine doesn't seem to interest them. We always pick the girls up to put them our the bed.
This is a picture of my sister's yorkie puppy using one of the dog beds at my house.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> I was just curious how many folks here let their Maltese on the couch/bed etc. We haven't had dogs on the furniture in years.
> 
> ...


The only place they're not allowed is on the breakfast or dining room table and chairs.
I've learned to let some cleaning peeves go realizing living w/dogs it's hard to have everything perfect and not be stressed out constantly.
I also would like to have more carpet or a white or plain colored couch but a pattern hides alot of treat stains







.
The dogs aren't the only ones who leaves messes here.








P.S. I have stairs but am able to block those off when I feel like keeping them from sleeping all day on my pillow or using 2 potty pad places.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

hehehe My dogs don't know they can jump up on things. They have always had thier own furniture so mine doesn't seem to interest them. We always pick the girls up to put them our the bed.
This is a picture of my sister's yorkie puppy using one of the dog beds at my house. The fence behind the bed seperates my living room from the kitchen/diningroom/office area.
Is there a place on here that will reduce the size of the pictures?? Dian
[attachment=22103:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner is allowed everywhere. Fortunately he is not a jumper, don't know why, he just never learned. Now that "elevator method" perzackly describes what Tanner does only he looks at me and barks. (Watch this trick boys, if I bark, Mommy picks me up.) I have to feed him on the table away from the IGs because they are twice his size and will take his food, now he thinks he is supposed to get on the table and does not like it when we actually eat there, which we don't do often, and he has to get down. I tried the foam steps, but they were scarey and he didn't like 'em. THe IGs can jump over tall buildings so getting on the bed is a piece of cake for them. ANd sometimes I have 3 dogs in the bed with me. I call that heaven.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine are allowed on furniture but they are lifted up or Hope will use the stairs. She used to run and jump right up but she seems to have forgotten how and we aren't reminding her. Sassy and Hope would use the stairs but we've never been able to get Sadie to figure it out. I like the stairs, though, and would start early.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

It amazes me how fast they learn about new things, Bella didn't have stairs until she was maybe two years old so I was afraid she wouldn't use them but I took them out of the box and backed them up to the couch and two sniffs and one half circle later she had claimed them as her own. She actually looked at me as if she were wondering what took me so long. I worried for the longest time about her falling off the bed too, but she sleeps in the same spot every night leaning on me, I'm probably more likely to fall off the bed than she is. I'm rambling, just love talking about them


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly is allowed on all furniture except the table. She has quite long legs, and is fairly big compared to all your little cuties, and has no trouble jumping on our couch and beds. They arent very high either though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

In the livingroom, Jeffery is allowed on the recliner only. He does sleep in the bed with us at night.

Don't need stairs, Jeffery is part kangaroo. He jumps and jumps and jumps and can reach my waist at times.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, now that Atticus is here - I thought I'd add that he is indeed on the furniture. He's just so cute and tiny and he loves to be right next to me...


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Mine is all over the furniture LOL. He gets in trouble when he goes visiting. He is a real jumping Jack, so i can't stop him. Never seen a bounce like his.

I take my hat of to you for keeping them on ground petrol though.


----------

